
“Posit” extension to RISC-V ISA is a possible alternative to floating point - vlmutolo
https://posithub.org/docs/RISC-V/RISC-V.htm
======
vlmutolo
I was reading through the RISC-V ISA spec―specifically the section on
floats―and thought "I wonder if RISC-V and its brand-new ISA are a good time
to introduce that 'posit' thing I read about a couple years ago."

Then I looked it up, and, of course, a bunch of smart people had arrived at
that conclusion before me. Thought it might be worth sharing here.

More technical details can be found in the PERI paper [0].

    
    
        [0]: https://arxiv.org/abs/1908.01466

